# Cycling clubs near leatherhead..???



## StarleyLady (15 Jun 2015)

Hi, I recently moved to the area and one of the reason for choosing this lovely town on the edge of London was because of the infamous box hill and (newly discovered) better climbs on its doorstep.

I am looking for a club or a social group to join on a few weekend and evening rides. I am 26 years old and have been riding for about 4 years now average speed is around 25 kmph and I can handle any distances comfortably upto 110km mark anymore and its an all day activity with a few stops along the way :-)

Anyway would love to hear if anyone has any suggestions on clubs / groups or would like to start one? Also if there is a women cycling club?

Thanks
Jade


----------



## Sittingduck (16 Jun 2015)

Can think of a few but it depends how far you are prepared to travel to the meet point, I suppose?

Epsom
Dorking
SWRC
Redhill
Addiscombe (meet at Coulsdon South)


----------



## swansonj (16 Jun 2015)

You could do worse than pop in to Cycle Works on Church Rd opposite the theatre. They seem quite friendly and willing to chat in my experience and should know the local scene, and they have at least one female staff member. 

PM me as a fellow Leatherhead resident if I can be of any further help, but my own style of cycling is considerably less sporty than yours (and I'm a bloke, and twenty something years older than you, and never joined a local club, but apart from that...)


----------



## caesar (27 Jun 2015)

I ride with Dorking CC and we have a number of members who live in Leatherhead. We have groups at various speeds going out every Sunday morning from Dorking Sports Centre at 9 (8:45 meet), plus evening rides on Tues, Wed & Thurs, although some of these are pretty fast (the Tuesday one in particular!). We have a decent proportion of female members, including a few that race if that appeals. If you'd like to ride with us, just come down to the Sports Centre one Sunday morning and look for the desk outside reception or tell someone it's your first time and ask them who to speak to.


----------



## benb (27 Jun 2015)

I live in Epsom, so can offer a few local routes, and will let you know next time I've got a ride planned. (not as often as I'd like, sadly)


----------

